
A Hologram Shows How Space Could Pop into Existence - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/75/story/a-hologram-shows-how-space-could-pop-into-existence
======
t0mbstone
"What if the whole universe was just a hologram?"

Well, a hologram is a photograph of an interference pattern which, when
suitably illuminated, produces a three-dimensional image.

Confusing the universe with a hologram is like confusing a photo of a car with
an actual car.

Pretty impressive that these "scientists" have been researching this topic for
over 10 years. Must be nice to have that kind of funding for researching dumb
ideas.

~~~
coralreef
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klpDHn8viX8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klpDHn8viX8)

~~~
bentona
What an amazing video, enough technical detail while maintaining high-level
concepts - thanks!

